
Occupy Geeks Are Building a Facebook for the 99% - sant0sk1
http://m.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/12/occupy-facebook/
======
paulhauggis
"To build trust, local and international networks will use a friend-of-a-
friend model in Knutson and Boyer’s projects. People can’t become full members
on their own as they can with social networks like Twitter, Facebook and
Google+."

Nice, so an exclusive club mentality.

"I respect pseudonyms as long as they treat them as pseudonyms and not as
masks"

No privacy either. Even better.

